# P2178 "too rich off idle"



## stgII GLI (Oct 22, 2008)

I was clearing the catalyst efficiency code on my car this weekend; as I often do because I am running an ATP downpipe with GIAC software... and I noticed that I also had a "Bank 1 too rich off idle" code as well. I searched and couldn't find much info at all about what could cause this. Leaking HPFP seal? Bad MAF? Any ideas?


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: P2178 "too rich off idle" (stgII GLI)*

You;re probably right with the Leaking HPFP seal. Do you have an aftermarket HPFP?


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

I had the code for 6+ months and it ended up being my throttle body.


----------



## stgII GLI (Oct 22, 2008)

I have an aftermarket pump so I am not going to rule out a leaky seal, but at the dealership they told me that I may need to replace the throttle body soon so that could definetly be the culprit


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (staulkor)*

Ah another culprit.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (staulkor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staulkor* »_I had the code for 6+ months and it ended up being my throttle body.

X3 
I'm on my third TB. Lol. No meth anymore. Hoping this **** last longer.


----------



## stgII GLI (Oct 22, 2008)

I am hoping its the TB because I could probably have that replaced under warranty. If its the pump then I guess ill be paying for a new one










_Quote »_I had the code for 6+ months and it ended up being my throttle body.


Were you on meth? I know that meth injection speeds up the wear on the TB but I am not running a meth set up. Have there been alot of TB failures without water/meth injection?


----------



## VDubGTi08 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (stgII GLI)*

What do your fuel trim numbers look like? Any stumble when first starting up? Still running stock PCV system? May have a crankcase vent valve going bad on you. If your still on your orig one it probably isnt a 1 way valve any more.


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

Yea I was on meth for over 19 months and almost 40k miles with zero issues. I disassembled the TB and the failure was caused by the bearing on the pivot for the butteryfly valve failed. Why? Who knows. Meth is not a serious problem to worry about. Lots of people run it and only a handful come back with failed TBs. I dont think it is statistically relevant. But I hear everyone who has had a TB fail "But mine failed and I had w/m!" So? Stock PCV, DV, HPFP fail and they arent modified. Your point? There is more to it than "mine failed so it must be a problem."


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (staulkor)*

My first one failed once i removed the WMI. My second one failed w/o any use of meth. This is my third one and I hope it doesn't crap out. Lol


----------



## stgII GLI (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (VDubGTi08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubGTi08* »_What do your fuel trim numbers look like? Any stumble when first starting up? Still running stock PCV system? May have a crankcase vent valve going bad on you. If your still on your orig one it probably isnt a 1 way valve any more.

I wont be able to look at my fuel trims until friday so I am not sure about how those look. The car starts up fine and I am running the bsh catch can so I doubt its the PCV system


----------



## stgII GLI (Oct 22, 2008)

not sure if this makes any difference, but sometimes I get big clouds of soot out of my exhaust when coming to a stop on a downhill or accelerating from a stop in general. The soot reeks of fuel... I have a catless downpipe so I always attributed the soot to that, but it is becoming more frequent so it may be relevant to my situation.


----------



## stgII GLI (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (stgII GLI)*

scanned the car today and here is what came up
Friday,26,March,2010,11:02:44:06190
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040
Software Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 65728 1018 854933
3 Faults Found:
008568 - Bank 1; System Too Rich off Idle 
P2178 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 106308 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:39:09
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2834 /min
Load: 11.0 %
Speed: 115.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V
001056 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 106319 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:42:04
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2473 /min
Load: 25.5 %
Speed: 66.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
001110 - EVAP System: Very Small Leak Detected 
P0456 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 106481 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:33:57
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1632 /min
Load: 11.8 %
Speed: 32.0 km/h
Temperature: 54.0°C
Temperature: 17.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000
*MB 032 Readings*
Lambada (idle) self-adaptation -0.5%
Lambada (partial) self-adaptation -19.5%
I also checked my oil level and it was below the minimum on the dipstick. I topped it off less that 500 miles ago...


----------



## stgII GLI (Oct 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## Gibbs_ (Dec 27, 2009)

*Solution for P2178 ?*

Hey guys, 

Did you find the solution somebody? I have P2178 fault code, and something started to whistle if the turbocharger works. My fuel rail pressure is too low (max. 115-120 bar, specified with remap: 135 bar). I have new APR HPFP with sensor, so this is works fine. 

Any idea?


----------

